# sinfinera



## condrioma

Buen día. Estoy necesitando saber el nombre técnico de la máquina que fabrica los sinfines, conocidos como sinfineras. Los sinfines son barras ó caños de diferentes diámetros alados de forma espiralada de diferentes diámetros tanto interior(donde se asienta el ala ó álabe) como exterior. Son usados como medios mecánicos de transporte de diferentes materias.
(a modo de picadora de carne casera)


----------



## joseluisblanco

Mi sugerencia... es que te limites a traducir "máquina que fabrica sinfines". Sinfinera parece un modismo muy específico (creo).


----------



## condrioma

joseluisblanco said:


> Mi sugerencia... es que te limites a traducir "máquina que fabrica sinfines". Sinfinera parece un modismo muy específico (creo).


La verdad es que es la primera vez que entro al foro
Ante todo le agradezco su deferencia 
Sería óptimo para mí poder traducir este tipo de máquina
Disculpe mi insistencia:
Me podría dar alguna sugerencia de lo que debo hacer
Atte. Ernesto Pezman


----------



## rholt

A sinfin is an endless screw.
So, a sinfinera is a "plant/factory to produce endless screws."


----------



## condrioma

Simplemente un agradecimiento a Rholt. Espero poder encontrar maquinaria bajo esta denominación. Saludos. Atte.


----------



## rholt

http://www.comac.es/


----------



## condrioma

Estimado Rholt:
Agradezco nuevamente la celeridad de tus respuestas
Mi trabajo es ubicar maquinaria usada en los EEUU para Sheet Metal and Chip Metal Mechanic(creo que se dice así), para el mercado Argentino principalmente y para latinoamérica en general. La idea justamente es ubicar maquinaria para fabricar endless screw para vender a empresas like Comac en our market. Desde ya, cualquier inquietud que tengas estamos siempre ávidos de conocerla. Atte.


----------



## rholt

De nada. Siempre estoy aprendiendo.


----------



## Mario Bustos

Tengo noticias de lo que usted desea sobre sinfineras. 

Saludos, Mario Bustos.

***
Nota del Moderadort:
Por favor use Mensaje Privado.
***


----------



## fsabroso

Mario Bustos said:


> Tengo noticias de lo que usted desea sobre sinfineras.


Hola Mario:

Si tienes respuesta a la consulta de Condrioma, puedes darlas aquí, así puede servirle a otras personas que necesiten la misma información.

Gracias.

FSabroso
Moderador.


----------



## fsabroso

Por favor, LEER las Reglas del WR.


> http://forum.wordreference.com/faq.p...#faq_rules_faq
> 
> Rule 7: Don’t use the forum as a chat board; use the private message (PM) feature (PC users, click the member’s name) if you want to send a personal message to another forum member.
> 
> Rule 29. Do not post personal data such as email addresses, phone numbers, etc.. This will avoid spam and enhance privacy. Where appropriate, you can put some of this in your personal profile.



Fsabroso
Moderador.


----------



## Mario Bustos

lo que pasa es que desconosco como se maneja el foro  pero se hacer la maquina que busca


----------



## fsabroso

Mario Bustos said:


> lo que pasa es que desconosco como se maneja el foro  pero se hacer la maquina que busca


Por favor, si puedes responder, da la respuesta.


----------



## condrioma

Sr. Mario y Sr. Moderadiólogo:. Necesitaría poder hablar en forma directa con el Sr. Mario Bustos. Dado que lo que me expone es lisa y llanamente un tema de su propiedad: El Know How para fabricar la máquina. Le escribo este mensaje a los fines de que el Moderadiólogo pueda tomar conocimiento de este tema de pura y exclusiva índole comercial. Quisiera saber cuál es la manera de poder contactarme con dicho señor y que el foro me lo permita conocer.Desde ya a vtras. órdenes.


----------



## Mario Bustos

no se como seguir


----------



## fsabroso

Sr. Mario Bustos:

Haciendo click sobre el nombre del Condrioma le aparecerán varias opciones, presione la segunda opción "send a Private Message" y lo llevará a una ventana tipo correo electrónico donde Usted podrá escribir directamente a Condrioma.

*Lamentamos que el resto de personas que participa aquí no pueda ser informado de una respuesta técnica que ayudaría a muchos otros.
*
Fsabroso
Moderador.


----------

